# The 41 I been working on



## cadillacbike (Aug 21, 2021)




----------



## Pondo (Aug 21, 2021)

Wow, that's hot!  I love all the detail work on this one.  Did you fiberglass the tank to the frame?  The 2 piece fenders are a really nice touch.  And the smaller scale (?) chainguard really fits the build as well.  Really well thought out and executed.  Looking forward to seeing how it turns out!


----------



## skiptooth (Aug 21, 2021)

WOW, very  cool  can't  wait  to  see  it  finished....😎


----------



## cadillacbike (Aug 22, 2021)

Pondo said:


> Wow, that's hot!  I love all the detail work on this one.  Did you fiberglass the tank to the frame?  The 2 piece fenders are a really nice touch.  And the smaller scale (?) chainguard really fits the build as well.  Really well thought out and executed.  Looking forward to seeing how it turns out!



yes on the fiberglass. and thank you.


----------



## Bike from the Dead (Aug 22, 2021)

That's pretty wild! Did you bolt chrome fenders on top of the painted ones? I've never seen that done before! Looks pretty cool!


----------



## cadillacbike (Aug 24, 2021)

Bike from the Dead said:


> That's pretty wild! Did you bolt chrome fenders on top of the painted ones? I've never seen that done before! Looks pretty cool!



Yes. Thought I try it . Turned out pretty good I think.


----------



## catfish (Aug 24, 2021)

Very Cool! Love the fender on fender look.


----------



## Boris (Aug 24, 2021)

just *WOW!!!*


----------



## vincev (Aug 24, 2021)

I give it 2 WOWS !!


----------



## OZ1972 (Aug 25, 2021)

Sweet can't wait to see it all finished , beautiful work !!!!!!


----------



## tacochris (Aug 25, 2021)

Looks like something someone would have dreamed up during the Barris era....


----------



## Greeced lightning (Aug 26, 2021)

Really sharp, love the details!


----------



## Rusthound (Sep 13, 2021)

Great looking bike. Question on the fender over fender. are they a mid weight fender over a balloon ?  Thanks.


----------

